# Yay!!!



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

It's 45 degrees outside, and the sun is shining. The clothesline is full of dgs's clothes and I am off to rake up the dog yard! YAY!!! Yardwork makes me happy. (i have no idea why, it just always has) Bye! Goin Outside Now!:clap::dance:


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Well enjoy! 

I spent the first half of the afternoon dealing with my mother and Wal-Mart Pharmacy :grit: - no, wait, that deserves more - :grit::grit:

The second half is being occupied by picking up kids from school and swimming lessons/swim team until 7 this evening. Then a quick (probably simple) dinner, and getting everyone to bed.

But tomorrow is supposed to be beautiful, and Lance is done scalping (YAY), so we are supposed to work in the yard and re-till my garden, adding the four bags of grass clippings I see he brought me, then rake and I can finally plant my onions, potatoes, spinach, radishes, carrots and lettuce!!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan to me, Christine.

I got half of the yard work done, and all the ratty dog toys thrown out. The rest will keep until it's a bit warmer and dog stuff is no longer frozen to the ground!!!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow, you all are alot farther along outside than we are here. I have made several trips around the yard and garden, making mental notes about what needs to be done. But it's still to cold and yucky so far to get any of it done. 

They are threatening us with 60 temp today. Of course I am at work. Weekend should be back in the 40s for highs and rain/snow. Looking forward to some nice clothesline weather, but doesn't look like it will be happening this weekend.

Christine ~ did you get that garden planted? I'm so jealous!


----------

